# Hello, fellow writers



## Carline Elizabeth (Feb 12, 2016)

Well, I'm here now. Guess there's no turning back..

Hi y'all! Carline here! I've been writing since I for the past 13 years, and I've joined this forum in hopes of further expanding(?) my abiliities as a writer. Glad to be here!


----------



## DarkSunshine (Feb 12, 2016)

Hey there Carline!
Welcome to the writing forums! I know you will enjoy it here! As you might have noticed, yo can't post a work or create a profile pic. That's perfectly normal! Just critique others work until ten posts and your good to go! If you need any help, ask a mentor and they will be willing to help! 
Ah, this site has been rubbing me with so much fun and knowledge! 
Can't wait to critique your work and I promise you wil enjoy your stay! Everyone is so nice! 
Prinze Charming, you there?


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi, Carline and welcome to WF. Since you've been writing for 13 years, I'm sure you will be a great asset around here and will no doubt supply as much help to others as you gain yourself. What type of things do you like to write? I mostly concentrate on short stories based on real life and the human condition - usually with a twist in the tail. For the past couple of years, though, I've been working on poetry and I've kind of fallen under its spell. 

Whatever your preferred genre, this place is great for friendly supportive critique and non-stop ideas to keep you inspired. I think you will love being here. Have some fun around the forums and I look forward to reading some of your own work very soon.

jen


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 12, 2016)

Ah! I see a new face, or rather new name. Welcome!


----------



## lvcabbie (Feb 12, 2016)

What have you written? In what genres?


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2016)

Welcome to the forums Carline. 

If this were a video game 13 years would cover a lot of experience points and I assume you will have lots to offer as well as be able to learn from our present membership.:eagerness:.

Please have a good look around the boards and see all that is going on. If you have any questions or concerns please do not hesitate to contact one of our mentors (Purple user names). Good luck in your writing endeavors.:thumbr:


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 12, 2016)

Carline Elizabeth said:


> Well, I'm here now. Guess there's no turning back..
> 
> Hi y'all! Carline here! I've been writing since I for the past 13 years, and I've joined this forum in hopes of further expanding(?) my abiliities as a writer. Glad to be here!



Ha, why would you turn back? We have so much fun here! Wait until you see our monthly writing contests! I wish the best of luck in all your writing endeavors for this year.




DarkSunshine said:


> Hey there Carline!
> Welcome to the writing forums! I know you will enjoy it here! As you might have noticed, yo*u* can't post a work or create a profile pic. That's perfectly normal! Just critique others work until ten posts and your good to go! If you need any help, ask a mentor and they will be willing to help!
> Ah, this site has been rubbing me with so much fun and knowledge!
> Can't wait to critique your work and I promise you will enjoy your stay! Everyone is so nice!
> Prinze Charming, you there?




Someone called? :welcome:

Oh, and you were missing a _*few letters*_.


----------



## DarkSunshine (Feb 12, 2016)

Quality is different when typing from my phone or computer.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 12, 2016)

That's okay! I am just looking out for you. :tranquillity:


----------



## DarkSunshine (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks for that. I really really appreciate it! You are awesome, you know that?


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 12, 2016)

DarkSunshine said:


> Thanks for that. I really really appreciate it! You are awesome, you know that?



It's funny you ask. I never give myself enough credit for anything I do. I work myself too hard without self-reflection. When self-reflection happens, it's for a few seconds. It's an insufficient time to absorb everything. I move on without acknowledging the legacy I leave behind.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm reposting this so the OP has the courtesy of being responded to and this thread doesn't continue to be a surrogate chat area. For those involved, please don't make me have to type in red next time.



Carline Elizabeth said:


> Well, I'm here now. Guess there's no turning back..
> 
> Hi y'all! Carline here! I've been writing since I for the past 13 years, and I've joined this forum in hopes of further expanding(?) my abiliities as a writer. Glad to be here!




Welcome to the forums, Carline. As you may have noticed, we do have some characters here. You should get a lot of tips in the Writing Discussion judging by your intro. Hope to see you around


----------



## Ariel (Feb 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forums, Carline.  What do you usually write?


----------



## writingham89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Welcome aboard Carline. I only joined a few days ago and I already feel like I've found a home. I hope you have the same experience.


----------



## aj47 (Feb 13, 2016)

Welcome.  Whatever your style or genre or goals, you'll find a niche here.  Look around--we have a wide variety of areas to explore.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi Caraline!

Be sure to check out our Writing Contests and Prompts and our Mentor Directory.

And be sure to have fun!


----------



## H.Brown (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello Carline, welcome, I hope that you find as much (or more) enjoyment from this forum as I have. Can not wait to read your writing . Good luck in your writing.
Hannah.


----------



## Glhadiator (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Carline. I'm new here myself. Do not be afraid. I can't wait to read your creations.


----------

